# Mini 14 for coyotes? how are the groupings?



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

im looking at getting a rifle for coyotes primarily...... i have looked into AR's and also some bolt action guns out there ive kinda decided id rather have a AR but i also am wondering bout the Mini 14 ive heard bad things and good things about them the only thing that makes me look at other options other than an AR is the price is a little high on AR's so just wanting to know what u guys think and if anyone has nailed any yotes with a Mini 14 and if anyone uses one thanks allot in advance for ur feedback.

Vinny


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

my uncle had one. most inaccurate gun i ever saw. most people i talk too say 2" at 100 yards, his was often as bad as 6". the only man i ever knew to get varmint level accuracy out of them was Vic Talmo at Teton Arms. then you end up with a great deal of money tied up in it. i am a bolt guy myself, but there is merit to using an auto. especially if you routinely take running shots at multiple coyotes on stand. if you really want an auto, the ar-15 is a better platform. many folks have figured out how to get reliable grouping from them. i used to live next to a guy who had an Olympic Arms match grade ar-15. 1/2" groups at 100 yards were fairly routine.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

would anyone have a suggestion for a good 22-250 bolt action if i decided to go that route? for a reasonable price i would like to add some things to it and kind of make it my own so yah thanks allot in advance again guys


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ruger semi auto rifles are minute-of-five-gallon-bucket type of accuracy at 100 yards. Save your money.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

yah at this point i have pretty much ruled out the mini 14 i havnt heard one good thing about them as far as accuracy goes.... im kinda leanin more towards a bolt action now.... probably a 22-250 or .223 im not sure which or which platform to get it in anyone have suggestions?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your going with a moderate priced bolt gun you cant hardly go wrong with a Rem 700 SPS. Cheap stock, but thats easy enough to fix. (most "cheap" rifles are gonna have crap for stocks on them anyway).


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

my advice is to read the thread titled ".223 vs 22-250". there are 129 replies to that thread and it is consistently at the top of the board. i just went through the same thing getting a gun and got a .223


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Savage arms has cleaned up their stock a bit have not shot one yet but do own a model 12 that is a very accurate rifle right at an inch sometimes better all with factory loads best part is the price tag


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, I got a Savage too, and so far I am pretty impressed with it. It is a really accurate rifle. Mine has the accustock, I am not saying the accustock is great or anything, but I can tell you my gun is more accurate than I am. There are some people that think my stock is a cheap way for Savage to make some money, so I am sure you would get mixed reviews on that; however I don't know too many people that complain about Savages in general, in fact, I have yet to talk to someone that owns a Savage and doesn't like it, so for the money I think Savage, or the afore mentioned Remington would be the way to go.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

ok cool cool thanks allot for the info and suggestions guys i think im gunna go with a 22-250, im not 100% sure yet what platform it will be in depending mainly on what kinda deals i can get on the two but i think im gunna try to stick with the savage 12 or 10 or remington 700 platform most likely i also looked at the winchester 70 coyote lite's so i will see here im gunna make a trip down to the gun shop on monday and see what i can see and what kinda deals i can get thanks for all ur help though any other suggestions im still very open too though so keep em comin if someones got one


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

oh and also ive heard allot that the remington 700 sps stocks arnt worth crap so does anyone know of a good replacement stock they would recomend?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Bell and Carlson
http://bellandcarlson.com/
Manners
http://www.mannersstocks.com/
Mcmillan
http://www.mcmfamily.com/
HS Precision
http://www.hsprecision.com/shop/

There are a lot of stocks being made out there, just look for something that has a full length aluminum bedding in them for strength.

xdeano


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys thanks again for the advice and links there!! hey i was also wondering does anyone have a suggestion for a good scope for coyotes? this would be a pretty much primary coyote gun so just wondering if u guys have and preferences on good scopes for coyotes in particular, im not looking to spend 1 grand but am looking to spend around the 300$ range maybe a little more if i have to..... thanks in advacne again

Vinny


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The new mini-14's are called the 580 series and are an improvement in the accuracy department, so I would look again at the mini 14.

For a bolt gun the only smart option in my opinion is the Tikka T3 rifle or the Sako A7 look em up they cannot be beat!! I would go with 22-250 over the 223 but thats just me!

For a scope go with a Leopould rifleman series 2-7x33 it is under $200 . I will get one myself soon.................


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a t3 ( sold it to buy a kimber) and my buddy has one both 22-250 they are awsome his has printed .25 of a inch 3 shot group at 100 yrds. I have a 223 also and in my opinion the 22-250 does a better job but on occasion with either caliber if you hunt for fur you will be doing some sewing.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

i happen to like my mini ...I have a 3-9 cheap scope ..as far as moa id feel cummfy at 200 yrds on a yote..i love bolt actions but there to damn slow .. just my opion...now all i need is to see one that isnt running for his life LOL!


----------



## chico1976 (Aug 11, 2009)

ya i agree with p-dog nut. i've had a few different yote guns over the years but last winter i sold my mini 14 due to financial woes. i like its accuracy. i heard all kinds of bad things about them until i bought one. mine was fairly accurate. i was getting 1 1/2 groups on average. i don't know if thats the norm or not. it sure was light to carry onto stand though and it was stone cold reliable every time i pulled the trigger.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

just spent a month in MT had a great time! wanted to find out what my mini was realy doing and possibly why. first i cleaned it omg!! it was imbarrassing thank god only my wife saw it LOL ( i swore he to secretsy) anyway then i ran 3 rds through it then i took it out front set up a milk jug at 100yrds.. rested it on my shooting sticks and fired 5 rds. went to look...didnt hit a thing.. 
that sucked. oh that was 55gr fmj pmc. took the gun back to the house set up a paper target at 30yrds put the gun in a vise on a stump, fired five rds much better hit @ 1oclock 4 inches high size of a quarter> ..moved the cross hairs and did it again same thin at 12 oclock wasnt worried about up and down just getting it in line with center... looking good
loaded the clip with 45gr jhp pmc NOW GET THIS it shot 2 inches high dead center size of a nickel!! now im impressed!
loaded the clip with 45 gr polymer tip cant remember who makes them. shot a 3 inch half moon circle 9 oclock to 1 oclock twice
took the gun vise and target out front ..loaded the 45gr jhp back up.. first two shots touched 3rd 4th and 5th made a triangle within 1 inch to the right..
i repeted this several time over 4 weeks and every time first two near touching or touching other 3 made there own group an inch or under to the right! anyway if its a 3 shot coyote he may have a chance LOL. I gave the polymer tips to my nieghbor!


----------



## rod03 (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought a savage model 25 in .204 with the thumbhole stock a few months ago , and after getting her tweeked in its a tack driving beast . Id check out that model in 223 cal . im not sure but I dont think there building them in 22-250 yet . 
Anything that wonders in under the 350 mark is dead .


----------



## Mad Dog (Aug 1, 2010)

a burris full feild 2 is a great scope for coyotes it's a 4.5-14.5 by 42 and if your shooting a 22-250 it really fits that bullet well


----------



## 4wtrfwl (Aug 3, 2010)

I have an older mini, 180 series,(The ones that started the bad name!) 4-16X54 center point cheapie scope from walmart. shooting factory 55gr remington was getting around 4" at 100yds. Started reloading 55gr soft point Hornady, average of 2". Did some research and came across some guys who were clamping on the barrel a 1/2" piece of stainless steel at 6" long. This touches the gas block and acts as a damper. Spent about $30 on this creation, switched to 60gr Hornady V max and if I shoot over 1" its cause of the operator. I am not knocking bolt guns by no means in fact I just bought the new Savage Edge a few weeks ago and love it highly recommed it I just love all guns and hate to condem anyone of them to poor accuracy. All guns are capable of better accuracy with a little trail and error


----------

